# Spur II Open House in Berlin



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I thought some of the members might also be interested what's happening on the other side of the pond with European Railroads.

This is a video (and there are a few more parts to it that you can select at the end of this one if interested) of the Spur II (Gauge II) open house held in Berlin Germany this past weekend.

Spur II are standard gauge trains in 1:2.5 scale (the same scale LGB started but in narrow gauge). So the track gauge here is 64mm (representing standard gauge) rather than 45mm representing 1000mm narrow gauge.

Although the scale is the same as much of LGB at 1:22.5, the models are larger (and much more expensive) simply because the prototype standard gauge rolling stock is larger than prototype narrow gauge rolling stock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNR8QVVbSL0


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic layout and models--thanks Knut. The part II video is good too and shows other parts of the layout. I sure like that yellow track maintenance train. 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool layout

What i would give to have 

a indoor space that big.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

In UK is is known as Gauge 3. main131 has a dual gauge - 45/64mm - track. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08 Nov 2010 01:23 PM 
In UK is is known as Gauge 3.


Yes, I never really understood how continental Europe and the UK ended up with two different names for the same model railroad gauge.

Does that mean 1:22.5 scale trains running on 45mm track is then called 3m rather than 2m as in Europe?

Knut


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krs on 08 Nov 2010 11:35 PM 
Posted By tacfoley on 08 Nov 2010 01:23 PM 
In UK is is known as Gauge 3.


Yes, I never really understood how continental Europe and the UK ended up with two different names for the same model railroad gauge.

Does that mean 1:22.5 scale trains running on 45mm track is then called 3m rather than 2m as in Europe?

Knut 



Knut - these day IIm IS 22.5 scale narrow gauge running on 45mm track - see 

2 gauge[/b] (also called II gauge[/b]) is a model railway gauge originally 64 mm (2.52 in), but standardised in 1909 at 50.8 mm/2 in but since fallen into disuse. The gauge was introduced by Märklin at the Leipzig toy fair in 1891. 2 gauge was equivalent to 1:22,5 scale. 63 mm (2.48 in)/64 mm (2.52 in) gauge was standardised in 1909 as gauge 3. Gauge 2 was standardised at 2 in (50.8 mm). 
To be correct, Gauge 3 is standard gauge rolling stock built to 1/22.5 scale and running on 64mm gauge track - the 'full-size' big brother to the metre gauge on 45mm track. 

IIm is the European title for the narrow gauge stuff - 1/22.5 running on 45mm track. The 'm' in the title stands for metre.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 09 Nov 2010 07:28 AM 
Posted By krs on 08 Nov 2010 11:35 PM 
Posted By tacfoley on 08 Nov 2010 01:23 PM 
In UK is is known as Gauge 3.


Yes, I never really understood how continental Europe and the UK ended up with two different names for the same model railroad gauge.

Does that mean 1:22.5 scale trains running on 45mm track is then called 3m rather than 2m as in Europe?

Knut 



Knut - these day IIm IS 22.5 scale narrow gauge running on 45mm track - see 

2 gauge[/b] (also called II gauge[/b]) is a model railway gauge originally 64 mm (2.52 in), but standardised in 1909 at 50.8 mm/2 in but since fallen into disuse. The gauge was introduced by Märklin at the Leipzig toy fair in 1891. 2 gauge was equivalent to 1:22,5 scale. 63 mm (2.48 in)/64 mm (2.52 in) gauge was standardised in 1909 as gauge 3. Gauge 2 was standardised at 2 in (50.8 mm). 
To be correct, Gauge 3 is standard gauge rolling stock built to 1/22.5 scale and running on 64mm gauge track - the 'full-size' big brother to the metre gauge on 45mm track. 

IIm is the European title for the narrow gauge stuff - 1/22.5 running on 45mm track. The 'm' in the title stands for metre.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 




Tac - no disrespect and I'm sure what you posted is correct for the UK but it doesn't make any sense.

For all model railroad scales, the first designator is always the scale and the second designator the gauge of the prototype.
When there is no second designator, it's assumed that the protoype gauge is standard gauge or 1435mm (4ft 8 1/2 inches for our friends in the US)

Thus H0 is always the designator for 1:87.1 scale, with no second designator standard gauge prototype is assumed, but there is H0m (meter gauge), H0n3 (3-foot narrow gauge), Hon2 (2 foot narrow gauge, etc, etc., but all in a scale of 1:87.1


So when IIm "IS 22.5 scale running on 45mm track (the "m" meaning meter gauge in the prototype), then the II (or 2) designator must represent a scale of 22.5.


It doesn't make any sense then to suddenly change the scale designator just because the prototype gauge is changing - that is not done with any of the other dozen or so valid model railroad scale designators


To be correct, Gauge 3 is standard gauge rolling stock built to 1/22.5 scale and running on 64mm gauge track - the 'full-size' big brother to the metre gauge on 45mm track. [/Quote]


Also makes me wonder what the UK designation is for "European" gauge III model trains - 1:16 scale running on 89mm track for standard gauge like these: http://www.auvidel.de




Knut


----------

